# 410 Slugs



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone hunt deer with a 410? Mossberg now makes a smooth bore slug barrel that I have bought in the combo for my kids. Suggestions on Ammo would be great!

Thanks Steve


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

My grandpa has killed many deer with a 410 and a few have been dandys he always said they shoot flatter then any other gun out there. A well placed slug behind the shoulder will drop them. He always shot remingtons


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you might do well to look into a H&R Handi-rifle in .37 Magnum or .44 mag.

The performance of each is much better that a .410 slug and the recoil is very similar with a .357 magnum and just slightly more for a .44 mag.

Some reading for you if you elect to.

http://gundata.org/ballistic-calculator/
http://gundata.org/ballistic-calculator/
http://www.gundigest.com/firearm-gun-reviews/rethinking-the-power-of-the-410
http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/shotshell.aspx?id=144
http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_recoil_table.htm
http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/centerfire/managed-recoil/managed-recoil.aspx
Managed-Recoil® Slugger® Rifled Slugs offer remarkably effective performance with 45% less felt recoil than full velocity Sluggers. With effective energy out to 80 yards, these 1-ounce slugs easily handle the majority of shotgun deer hunting ranges. 

These reduced recoil Slugs are another option and as your children mature they can move on to the more conventional slugs, but as jmyers said, a well placed 410 slug will get the job done. The advantage I see in slug guns is that the same gun can be used for small game.
Good Luck and have Fun


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you already have the gun, and just looking to buy a barrel for it.....do it, but if not there are many other choices for the youths and deer guns now to use


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/centerfire/managed-recoil/managed-recoil.aspx
> . With effective energy out to 80 yards, these 1-ounce slugs easily handle the majority of shotgun deer hunting ranges.


These reduced power slugs are still maintaining more energy at 100 yds and beyond, even the 20 ga. version, that the .410 can create at the muzzle.

There is little doubt that a .410 can kill a deer at modest yardages, but that is only with a well placed shot. Why put something in childs hands that is so marginal at getting the job done. You could be creating some bad memories and I view it as irresponsible if you have the information available to make a weapon selection and choose to disregard it. I personally respect the animal I hunt more than to try and kill it with a weapon that is marginal, at best, , to perform it's function, and then even worse, put it in the hands of a new hunter or a child.

With the Internet and all of the data available at our fingertips there is no reason for a hunter not to fully know and understand the ballistic characteristics of the weapons and projectiles that they choose to hunt with.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree Lundy, I would strongly advise the OP to stay away from the 410 as a weapon used for deer hunting, they will NOT "drop them" unless you strike the brain or spine, and of course they are not 1 ounce slugs that was posted above, very marginal for deer at best as is the .38 and .45 acp cartridges.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I killed my first 4 deer with my single shot .410 at ranges of up to 85 yards with a smooth bore. I love that gun! Even took it out for a challenge one day during gun season this year. x2 on a well placed shot getting the job done. I am a fan of 3" Winchester


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My 9 year olds both killed a doe last year with their .410's and one dropped in her tracks the other ran about 60 yards. 

Its a tough subject on the web. We had this huge debate a couple years ago. Its one of those your either for or against subjects that stir up tempers.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

My brother shot a 6 pointer with a .410 60 yard shot. The deer dropped in its tracks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Its a tough subject on the web. We had this huge debate a couple years ago. Its one of those your either for or against subjects that stir up tempers.


Anyone can choose to hunt with what ever is legal, I just think they should understand the capabilities and limitations before they hunt rather than learning after a bad experience. .410 slugs can kill deer all day with the right application.

And Bradley4, killing a deer at 85 yds with a .410 is not something that should be worn as a badge of accomplishment. That slug is maintaining around 300 Ft lbs of energy at that point. That is a very poor shot selection for that gun and slug.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

but the same could be said for other arms as well. Both my boys were put in a position where the farthest shot would be about 40 yards but both made shots at around 20 yards. The rossi .410's are excellent for youths and can be bought at around $75 a piece. The small stock and barrel length make it easy for kids younger than 10 to handle themselves. 

I would have to question youths handling full size rifles as most dont have reduced size stocks and these kids tucking them under their arms.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

Lundy said:


> Anyone can choose to hunt with what ever is legal, I just think they should understand the capabilities and limitations *before they hunt rather than learning after a bad experience*. .410 slugs can kill deer all day with the right application.
> 
> *And Bradley4, killing a deer at 85 yds with a .410 is not something that should be worn as a badge of accomplishment*. That slug is maintaining around 300 Ft lbs of energy at that point. That is a very poor shot selection for that gun and slug.


I agree with you on these . Too many don't understand that just because you can hit something at a certain range doesn't mean the projectile will preform as it should . This applies even to centerfire rifles . I got a 410 single shot 43 years ago tomorrow I was schooled on its limits for till the following fall before I was allowed to shoot at small game and a couple years after that before I was allowed to deer hunt.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think alot of assumptions are being made here. I would think that most responsible parents will not allow a child to hunt if the child has displayed an inability to consistently make effective shots. Thats why mine didnt hunt until they were nine. Thats when I felt comfortable in their abilities with the .410's. It was my judgement that they were ready and they proved they were. I agree some of the rifles mentioned may be better choices as far as firepower but what options do youths have in these models without taking a hacksaw to the stock.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I own 3, but my .410 pump is a 50yd tack driver,,, with Remingtons.
I'm up to 15-16 kills and I don't think any of 'em went over 100 yds.
lol,,,, I tried an 85yd head/ neck shot once. A dandy 8pt stopped behind a huge tree & took the time to look back at me. BIG MISTAKE!
He's on the wall, with a 'pinky' size hole in one side of his skull!

Anyway, I was a youth (8-16) rifle, pistol & archery instructor for about 6 years, and the legalization of the .410 bore is the best thing that ever happened! It allowed our small, short & or frail youth hunters to gain tons of confidence!
I've seen SO MANY parents forcing their first time youth shooters & hunters into shooting a firearm that has way too much recoil for a beginner. 
After, it would take us weeks of target shooting with a .22 to get them to stop flinching!
NUFF-SAID. 
Just like with the thousands of pistol & archery hunters out there,,,, you should do your 'SPORTSMAN'S' duty and hit 'em in the boiler house.
Done Deal


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My younger cousins were introduced with 20 gauges and they couldnt hit the broad side of a barn so my uncle put scopes on them and they still couldnt shoot. My uncle was baffled so one day I said let me help out. I got down with my cousin and told him to take his time and line up the shot. I told him to keep looking thru the scope and i said your safety is on ill click it off. Instead i clicked it to on. Then said ok make your best shot. When he pulled the trigger he flinched and pulled so hard i bet he moved the barrel 8". I said there is your problem and went from there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98,

In a perfect world every father would have your knowledge and would teach and train their children as you have and then I would have zero concerns about the .410 as an effective deer hunting tool. Unfortunately...........................


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I *tried* an 85yd head/ neck shot once. A dandy 8pt stopped behind a huge tree & took the time to look back at me. BIG MISTAKE!
> 
> Anyway, I was a youth (8-16) rifle, pistol & archery instructor for about 6 years, l


I commend you for your efforts at working with and training our youth. I do hope however, you were not teaching them that that kind of shot, as you describe, is appropriate.

I'm happy for you and the deer that your shot worked out and the buck is on your wall.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I appreciate all your feedback, but we are getting off track. Please Read the original Post. I have bought a Mossberg 500 Combo in a 410, I bought so they could do multiple things. Comes with a 20inch smooth bore slug barrel and a 24 inch vent rib. The questions I asked where:

Have you Hunted Deer with a 410?

Is so, what loads do you recommend?

Lundy you appear to be a wealth of knowledge but if you read the ballistics that you have provided for me. The 410 slug has also most the same muzzle velocity as the .357 and the 44 mag as you recommended. Most 410 slugs except the Brenneke's are up in the neighborhood of 1700 or 1800 FPS which is the same as the .357 and the .44 mag. I under stand it is the expansion of the bullet that is the difference. Plus the 44 mag have more kick then both a 410 and a 20 gauge. Lastly, My children can't shot other things with a Rifle. The rest is up to me to properly train them to hunt! Not trying to get into a huge debate on ethics, just trying to recommendations for what I have. 

I got Remington Sluggers and Winchester Super X out of this post, next question is 2 1/2 or 3" shells?

Thank you all for your feedback


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for a little clarification,the .357 magnum rifle with a 180 gr bullet is still maintaining 656 lbs at 100 yds, while the .410 is at 762 lbs at the muzzle and 432 at 50 yds. And the felt recoil is less for the .357 magnum than the .410

However, as you move forward with the .410 for your kids here is some information that may help you in your slug selection. This guy is from ohio and hunts with a .410 slug gun. He has some nice terminal performance testing for various slugs. 

http://mcb-homis.com/deer9410/
http://mcb-homis.com/slug_410/slugtest/


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lundy thank you again for all the info, I am taking all of it to heart.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

SB2 said:


> I appreciate all your feedback, but we are getting off track. Please Read the original Post. I have bought a Mossberg 500 Combo in a 410, I bought so they could do multiple things. Comes with a 20inch smooth bore slug barrel and a 24 inch vent rib. The questions I asked where:
> 
> Have you Hunted Deer with a 410?
> 
> Is so, what loads do you recommend?


since you have edited your original post, with way more info....my last post asked if you already owned....this is not close to your original

so back on this topic ....all guns shoot loads different so buy many different manufacturers and see what your gun shoots the best....as stated placement is the key to a quick kill, you will need to find what is best for that, out of your gun 
Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Doboy said:


> I own 3, but my .410 pump is a 50yd tack driver,,, with Remingtons.
> 
> I'm up to 15-16 kills and I don't think any of 'em went over 100 yds.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good way to blow a deers jaw off and watch it run away. You got lucky.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

f.y.i. .410 is not a gauge its a caliber.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah i agree luck had a lot to do with it


----------

